# Rocket Found Something Different Today



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 4, 2018)

He's been chasing them for 9 years and didn't know what to do when this one didn't run from him. So he called me.



The last is a Seven photo bomb.

I hope he is OK, he did eat a little, I figure he fell from a tree but don't know from how high.


----------



## Melis (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh my goodness how adorable


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice Len.... now have him get back outside and find some young boxies!


----------



## wellington (Jun 4, 2018)

I hate when wildlife babies fall out of their nest. What are you feeding it? Kitten milk/formula is one thing but he might be big enough to eat normal squirrel food. So cute. I raised one up years ago. Good luck hope he does good.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 4, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice Len.... now have him get back outside and find some young boxies!


He has been slacking on that lately.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 4, 2018)

wellington said:


> I hate when wildlife babies fall out of their nest. What are you feeding it? Kitten milk/formula is one thing but he might be big enough to eat normal squirrel food. So cute. I raised one up years ago. Good luck hope he does good.


Mazuri of course,along with some un-medicated young duck food. The adult squirrels are always stealing Walkers mazuri. I will improve his diet tomorrow when I get a chance to go out.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> He's been chasing them for 9 years and didn't know what to do when this one didn't run from him. So he called me.
> View attachment 240939
> View attachment 240940
> View attachment 240941
> ...


What a good boy, Rocket!! Sounds like it was all about the chase, and not "kill the bugger!!!"


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 4, 2018)

Lol I’ve rescued quite a few squirrels. That one doesn’t need squirrel formula and can just eat normal. They love plain almonds!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 4, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> What a good boy, Rocket!! Sounds like it was all about the chase, and not "kill the bugger!!!"


Rocket and Seven are both special dogs. Seven she just goes along with whatever is going on and doesn't pay much attention to what is happening around the yard, unless the pugs across the street come out and start barking, she has to bark back.And when I tell her to stop she heads for the door, not directly but like a half circle to get there. She doesn't chase much of anything except her toys.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 4, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Lol I’ve rescued quite a few squirrels. That one doesn’t need squirrel formula and can just eat normal. They love plain almonds!!


I don't think it is ready to eat almonds quite yet, younger than you think, still a crawler. Probably doesn't need formula but not ready for adult food in it's natural form.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 4, 2018)

Does it pee and poo on its own? I did a ton of squirrel rescue and that bushy tail says about go time. The fact you can handle it has me thinking young but can start on regular squirrel food. If it makes you feel better break it up but mamma does not play that game in the wild.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 4, 2018)

I haven't seen any pee or poo yet, so not sure.I have raised many baby squirrels, most much younger than this one.His tail is not really fluffy, the pic of him on the table is deceiving because it is spread out laying on the table. If he is not injured internally from the fall I'm pretty sure he will be fine.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 8, 2018)

How's the baby doing? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 8, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> How's the baby doing? Inquiring minds want to know...


He's doing good, His apatite is is improving everyday. Here is a pic taken this evening

Today is the first time he held his tail like that. He enjoys climbing and just hanging onto me, I've learned to tie my hair back and wear a hat. Tomorrow I"m going over to the other house and get a large parrot cage so he will have more cage room when he's not hanging onto me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 8, 2018)

Look at those toes!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 8, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> He's doing good, His apatite is is improving everyday. Here is a pic taken this evening
> View attachment 241338
> Today is the first time he held his tail like that. He enjoys climbing and just hanging onto me, I've learned to tie my hair back and wear a hat. Tomorrow I"m going over to the other house and get a large parrot cage so he will have more cage room when he's not hanging onto me.


He is so cute! I'm so glad he's doing well!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 10, 2018)

Got his new house set up,

But he would rather sleep here,


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 10, 2018)

I think you have a friend for life!


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 11, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> I think you have a friend for life!


Oh they grow out of that cute stage where they like being handled lol.


----------



## CarolM (Jun 12, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Look at those toes!


You made me go look at the toes!


----------



## CarolM (Jun 12, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Got his new house set up,
> View attachment 241567
> But he would rather sleep here,
> View attachment 241568


That is so sweet.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 12, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Oh they grow out of that cute stage where they like being handled lol.


That's sad. I thought they made good pets. You know lots more about them than I do...but in this case, I hope you are wrong.


----------



## Melis (Jun 15, 2018)

Update please


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 15, 2018)

He is doing much better, eating different things, He will squeal to let me know he wants some attention, He's training me well. I will try to post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 15, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> He is doing much better, eating different things, He will squeal to let me know he wants some attention, He's training me well. I will try to post a pic tomorrow.


Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 16, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Does he have a name yet?


Yes, Jimmy


----------



## Pearly (Jun 16, 2018)

CarolM said:


> That is so sweet.



Too adorable!!!!! I want one


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 16, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Oh they grow out of that cute stage where they like being handled lol.



I hand raised 1 orphan squirrel. Syrigne feeding, snuggles and cuddles. I was so sad the day he started biting and within that week was darn near totally wild.

It's cute to see these updates. Brings back memories.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

Team Gomberg said:


> I hand raised 1 orphan squirrel. Syrigne feeding, snuggles and cuddles. I was so sad the day he started biting and within that week was darn near totally wild.
> 
> It's cute to see these updates. Brings back memories.


Yes I’ve rescued many. Cute until they come into their own lol


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 16, 2018)

Here are some pics from today,


----------



## Pearly (Jun 17, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here are some pics from today,
> View attachment 242140
> View attachment 242141
> View attachment 242142



I love that kitty!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 17, 2018)

If I just saw the first picture with the cat, I would not think that ended well. Lol


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 17, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> If I just saw the first picture with the cat, I would not think that ended well. Lol


That's Kasey, shes harmless, she doesn't even know shes a cat.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 21, 2018)

Jimmy is still doing good, Getting more adventurous and getting to know the other animals.


----------



## MrMarg&me (Jun 21, 2018)

At what age do they suddenly revert to a wild state? On average?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 22, 2018)

MissMarg&me said:


> At what age do they suddenly revert to a wild state? On average?


I don't know.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 28, 2018)

Jimmy is still doing fine and growing, But I think he may be deaf. When he's asleep and I'm going to get him out of his cage for awhile I call him and whistle and no reaction. He doesn't wake up until I touch him.This may be normal, I don't know. Here's a couple pics from a little bit ago.


----------



## MrMarg&me (Jun 28, 2018)

Could it be he was rejected from the nest because his mother detected his hearing impairment?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 28, 2018)

MissMarg&me said:


> Could it be he was rejected from the nest because his mother detected his hearing impairment?


Sounds like a real possibility to me. Mama animals are so good at detecting things like that!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 5, 2018)

Jimmy can hear, He is just good at ignoring me when he doesn't want to be bothered. He is old enough now that his survival instincts have kicked in, If a sharp noise or strange noise or a sudden movement by something or one of the other animals happens he freezes for a second to check things out. He still wants to hang onto me most of the time, but will venture off onto something else (except the floor).

He goes to the floor but hasn't stepped off onto it yet.

Took this pic last night, don't know why the background came out black, wish i did, could use that effect sometimes to get a better pic.


----------



## MrMarg&me (Jul 5, 2018)

Good to know the little guy can hear. Thanks for update. He is very cute.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 23, 2018)

Sad news, Jimmie died. he showed no signs of illness or anything out of the ordinary heath wise. He was active, alert and growing fine. I was getting ready to go to bed about 11:15 pm and he was up so I gave him a piece of apple and waited for him to finish it before I turned the lights off. In the morning he was dead. He was only here a short time but I will miss him.


----------



## MrMarg&me (Jul 23, 2018)

This is sad news. Jimmie had a chance because of your kindness. I am sorry.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 23, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sad news, Jimmie died. he showed no signs of illness or anything out of the ordinary heath wise. He was active, alert and growing fine. I was getting ready to go to bed about 11:15 pm and he was up so I gave him a piece of apple and waited for him to finish it before I turned the lights off. In the morning he was dead. He was only here a short time but I will miss him.


I'm not just saying this to say it, but I think what you were trying to do for Jimmie was a really good thing. I'm sorry it worked out the way it did, and I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## EdMurphy (Jul 23, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Yes I’ve rescued many. Cute until they come into their own lol



That was my experience as well. Fun while it lasted though.


----------



## CarolM (Jul 23, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sad news, Jimmie died. he showed no signs of illness or anything out of the ordinary heath wise. He was active, alert and growing fine. I was getting ready to go to bed about 11:15 pm and he was up so I gave him a piece of apple and waited for him to finish it before I turned the lights off. In the morning he was dead. He was only here a short time but I will miss him.


Oh no. I am so sorry.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh no! I can't believe it! What an awful shock for you! I am so, so sorry. Do you have any idea what could have happened?


----------



## PJay (Aug 4, 2018)

Sorry Len.


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 13, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sad news, Jimmie died. he showed no signs of illness or anything out of the ordinary heath wise. He was active, alert and growing fine. I was getting ready to go to bed about 11:15 pm and he was up so I gave him a piece of apple and waited for him to finish it before I turned the lights off. In the morning he was dead. He was only here a short time but I will miss him.


I know I'm late to this thread, but I really enjoyed reading about Jimmy. 
Sorry it ended too soon. 
You have a good heart.


----------

